# So anyone else think K. Korver should be a starter?



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, any team in the NBA can lose a game by 28 points. Happens all the time! But I wonder if any NBA player ever before performed so long with so much nothing to show for it as Kyle Korver in the Wiz game. KK played 28 minutes, but just look at all the goose eggs he put up there:

Two point field goals made: 0
Three point field goals made: 0
Free throws attempted: 0
Offensive rebounds: 0
Assists: 0
Steals: 0
Blocks: 0
. . . and of course, points: 0

You've all heard of double doubles--- that's nothing. Here's the NBA's first Octuple Void for a starter who played 28 minutes. No, I didn't check, but somehow I feel confident about this.

It was not a complete waste for KK, though. He did manage 3 turnovers, 3 personal fouls, and 7 missed shots.

Now I really can't wait to get one of those hairy bobble heads.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

That's the worst Kyle Korver performance ever. He will bounce back into form by next game though. He is a very hard worker and hard workers don't stay down.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Scalabrine for Krover straight up.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I have been a Korver hater, I don't know why it took this long for Philadelphia to agree. Even when he's performing offensively, he's still A defensive Liability. You still have to go in, and guard that other guy. He CANT guard anybody, if Ai was on an opposite team, he'd get 70 easy.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I'm sorry, but I have been a Korver hater, I don't know why it took this long for Philadelphia to agree. Even when he's performing offensively, he's still A defensive Liability. You still have to go in, and guard that other guy. He CANT guard anybody, if Ai was on an opposite team, he'd get 70 easy.


 Someone clearly doesnt watch Sixers games with this post.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Your saying Korver's a defender, purely hypothetical, HAVE YOU SEEN KORVER AT ALL?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I'm sorry, but I have been a Korver hater, I don't know why it took this long for Philadelphia to agree. Even when he's performing offensively, he's still A defensive Liability. You still have to go in, and guard that other guy. He CANT guard anybody, if Ai was on an opposite team, he'd get 70 easy.


First of all whoever said Philadelphia Agrees with you i find it hard to believe that they would agree with anything you say regardless the topic


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Your saying Korver's a defender, purely hypothetical, HAVE YOU SEEN KORVER AT ALL?


 Being that I have season passes right near the floor i would say yes. Hes actually been probably our most "consistent" defender all season. Sorry you are wrong


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Sixers need to consider perhaps starting Matt Barnes. Or something, anything. Start Salmons at the 2 and move Iggy to the 3 Something HAS to change. They are going to have to start sacrificing talent (and scoring) and send guys out there who can at least defend a little bit.

Remember the Tyrone Hills, Bruce Bowens, George Lynches of the world? Those were guys that didn't have much talent, but do one or two things really well, then you send him out there and he knows his role.

Korver's minutes don't necessarily have to change, he just can't start. Teams are mercilessly attacking him at the beginning of games where ever he is on the floor. You can't set that sort of defensive tone for yourself so early in the game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

strongforehand said:


> Sixers need to consider perhaps starting Matt Barnes. Or something, anything. Start Salmons at the 2 and move Iggy to the 3 Something HAS to change. They are going to have to start sacrificing talent (and scoring) and send guys out there who can at least defend a little bit.
> 
> Remember the Tyrone Hills, Bruce Bowens, George Lynches of the world? Those were guys that didn't have much talent, but do one or two things really well, then you send him out there and he knows his role.
> 
> Korver's minutes don't necessarily have to change, he just can't start. Teams are mercilessly attacking him at the beginning of games where ever he is on the floor. You can't set that sort of defensive tone for yourself so early in the game.


 You do realize that we have been getting eaten alive by opposing 2 guards lately correct?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think I come off as a Kyle homer, which Im not. I just know and recognize talent and hes getting severly blamed for alot of issues thats not his. korver and Iggy do not communicate well on the defensive end as on switches with those 2 is where we are getting smoked. Nobody is rotating properly off there man lately outside of Salmons or Korver. You can gurantee for Kyle to get 10 points scored on him off the dribble, but one on one, I cant think of one guy in this league that can stop someone consistenly one on one. Matt Barnes is utter TRASH


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> You do realize that we have been getting eaten alive by opposing 2 guards lately correct?


Wizard forwards scored 44 points yesterday. Everyone is getting smoked.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm sorry to say but you guys aren't gonna win anything with Korver in the starting 5. His role should be a 6th man which he would be best at. He is a defense liabilty and held down in every part of the game except 3 pont shooting. He's probabaly as one domensional as you can get. If he's hot from 3 then he's good but other then that he doesn't play defense, can't rebound, block shots, gets some steals by playing the passing lanes. I'm sorry if this respnse seems harsh but Korver to me is overrated.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I have always thought that Korver would be better suited coming off the bench as our 6th man but to tell you the truth we have nothing right now that would be a better option them him to start right now maybe and its a BIG MAYBE if Willie Green comes back this season and is playing at the level he left of at then maybe you put him in and bring Korver off the bench but until we get something better theres no point of moving Kyle to the bench and another thing Korver is one of the best "TEAM" defenders on the team but when he gets isolated against his man which he sees quite often he gets torn apart


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

jizzy said:


> I'm sorry to say but you guys aren't gonna win anything with Korver in the starting 5. His role should be a 6th man which he would be best at. He is a defense liabilty and held down in every part of the game except 3 pont shooting. He's probabaly as one domensional as you can get. If he's hot from 3 then he's good but other then that he doesn't play defense, can't rebound, block shots, gets some steals by playing the passing lanes. I'm sorry if this respnse seems harsh but Korver to me is overrated.



Only thing is though, If you are going to comment at least be factual in your response. As I stated hes not the best defender but has been our most consistent all season. Hes not out there to block shots and if you watched a Sixers game he does more than camp out at three point line as hes always hustling and diving all over the floor, he doesnt turn the ball over and averages about 4 boards a game which I would like to see him improve on. Post some facts next time Jizzy. Such as the taller or quicker SF usually give him the most trouble or he doesnt post up as much as he should.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Lol beez I think he posts up MORE then he should, everytime he gets the ball down low with his back to the defender theres either a bad pass or a sloppy forced shot. I was a skeptic of korver as a starter pre-season. I'm starting to come around. I think he's fine as a started as long as he's constantly splitting minutes and subbed in/out during his hot and cold streaks. If they are runnin ISO on him and he's constantly gettin banged on then the rest of the team's gotta give him help even if it is at the exspense of leavin a man temporarily open on the perimeter,lord knows we get killed out there anyways.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> Lol beez I think he posts up MORE then he should, everytime he gets the ball down low with his back to the defender theres either a bad pass or a sloppy forced shot. I was a skeptic of korver as a starter pre-season. I'm starting to come around. I think he's fine as a started as long as he's constantly splitting minutes and subbed in/out during his hot and cold streaks. If they are runnin ISO on him and he's constantly gettin banged on then the rest of the team's gotta give him help even if it is at the exspense of leavin a man temporarily open on the perimeter,lord knows we get killed out there anyways.



I see someone was paying attention to what I was doing. Case in point its impossible for Korver to be one dimensional if he has other facets of his game that hes relying on too much. 

Sometimes Im too good to realize it


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Korver is a 1-dimensional jump shooter. When he's hot, he helps ignite our offense by forcing the defense to spread out. When he's cold, it's like we're playing 4-on-5. He has nothing else to contribute. 

Iggy helps with steals, running breaks, whatever, when he has no offense. Webber helps with assists or getting to the free throw line when he has no offense. Even Dalembert has more dimensions with his shot blocking and rebounding. 

I've never been ambiguous about my opinion of Korver. He should come off the bench to ignite the offense when we need scoring.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Please, Korver is a one dimensional shooter. He's should be a 6th man. Philly is depending on him to much to do a lot. Every play I've seen him run and get behind the 3 point line and shoot. He has no consistent mid range game, doesn't rebound well enough for a guy who's 6'8, can't defend because of no quickness. He plays the passing lanes well but that's it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jizzy said:


> Please, Korver is a one dimensional shooter. He's should be a 6th man. Philly is depending on him to much to do a lot. Every play I've seen him run and get behind the 3 point line and shoot. He has no consistent mid range game, doesn't rebound well enough for a guy who's 6'8, can't defend because of no quickness. He plays the passing lanes well but that's it.


No. Korver isn't fit to be a sixth man. He needs to start always

The problem with Korver is the minutes. He should start, and play 20 min, 25 max. Him playing 35 is ridiculous. Why? Because he's not athletic enough to hustle like he does for that long. It cools him off. Start him, put him in for short stretches, and have him finish.

This is a problem with the sixers as a team too. They're all playing too many minutes. That's the main reason why they won't play good defense or rebound. They're exhausted. They need more of a bench. 

Korver is better suited to having a sixth man who can play good defense come off the bench and play most of the SF minutes for him. When he's fresh, he's a great shooter who's an above average passer, play's with all his heart, and is a cool head in the clutch. For a middle second roung pick, he's been a brilliant player. His passion for the game makes me glad to be a sixers fan.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> No. Korver isn't fit to be a sixth man. He needs to start always
> 
> The problem with Korver is the minutes. He should start, and play 20 min, 25 max. Him playing 35 is ridiculous. Why? Because he's not athletic enough to hustle like he does for that long. It cools him off. Start him, put him in for short stretches, and have him finish.
> 
> ...


 Great post. Its posts like the aformentioned post that shows me, many dont know what they are talking about


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

OK, I'll buy that he could start if his minutes came way down. I also totally agree that the starters are all playing too many minutes. Even AI needs a rest. Webber especially can't go for long stretches. His shot goes flat in the second half when his legs give out.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

sliccat said:


> No. Korver isn't fit to be a sixth man. He needs to start always
> 
> The problem with Korver is the minutes. He should start, and play 20 min, 25 max. Him playing 35 is ridiculous. Why? Because he's not athletic enough to hustle like he does for that long. It cools him off. Start him, put him in for short stretches, and have him finish.
> 
> ...



NICE POST......I agree :cheers:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> No. Korver isn't fit to be a sixth man. He needs to start always
> 
> The problem with Korver is the minutes. He should start, and play 20 min, 25 max. Him playing 35 is ridiculous. Why? Because he's not athletic enough to hustle like he does for that long. It cools him off. Start him, put him in for short stretches, and have him finish.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you said in the post, but the fact is they play bad defense and rebound terribly the entire game not just when they are tired or fatigued. I think everyone agrees we need a bench to reduce a few of our starters minutes. I'm still not sold on AI needing reduced minutes, it looks to me like he actually thrives the longer he plays. Everyone else..not so much.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, Korver got benched in last night's gm, and it didn't make one bit of difference. 

Different player (Salmons), same result (loss).


----------

